# Floater's Weather Window



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like the seas will subside Tuesday throughWednesday to allow another tuna trip....who's thinking of going for it?


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

i'm up for wednesday


----------



## reeljoy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hoping to leavetuesday afternoon and come back wednesday around noon. I have some new accurate reels to try.


----------



## pdog (Aug 22, 2008)

We are heading out Tuesday out of Orange Beach.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Xiphius and I are heading out to Horn Mountain which I think is 96 nautical miles from Perdido Pass. I'd like to try Nakika which is a bit further.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We're thinking about leaving out of Ft.Morgan late monday for the Ram.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Im headed over to Biloxi to leave out tonight....probably headed toward Horn Mountain or Nakikka although altimetry looks better inshore of there. I'll be aboard the "Skirt Chaser".


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (12/29/2008)* I'll be aboard the "Skirt Chaser".



ya you would be hood


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Forecast was updated and Wednesday is looking scary...


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ ^ True that. Last Reefcast update tonighthas winds going from 10knots Wed morn to about 20knots by early afternoon...seas from 2' early upto steep 5 & 6' by afternoon. < ~~ for anyone who cares.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys, I have included a forecast for Nakika below. This is from the weather service that we use for BP. In my experience, this site has been very accurate. I hope this will help yall make a safe voyage plan. Good Luck.



Gump







Marine Forecast for BP America Inc.(MC-474)

Issued: 1308 CST Monday, December 29, 2008



Severe Weather (next 24 hours): None.



Discussion: A few showers remain over the southern portions of the area today as a weak cold front is stalled over the Central Gulf. This front will dissipate by Tuesday with winds veering more easterly and decreasing to light to gentle as high pressure moves over the Northeast Gulf. Another weak cold front will enter the Gulf of Mexico on Wednesday shifting winds to the northeast and increase to fresh levels. The winds will gradually shift more southerly to southwesterly on Friday as another cold front enters the Northwest Gulf and moves east. This front will move east through the area Friday afternoon bringing another round of showers and thunderstorms to the region. After frontal passage the winds will shift northeasterly and increase to fresh by Saturday morning as high pressure ridges south behind the front.



Note: All wind speeds are in knots 33 feet above sea-level. Wave heights are reported in feet .



Valid: Monday, 29 December to Tuesday, 30 December

Weather Cloudy with scattered showers.

Time 1200 CST 1800 CST 0000 CST 0600 CST

Wind	NNE 14-19 G24	NNE 13-18 G23	NE 9-14	ENE 8-13

Sea	3-5 pd 5	4-6 pd 5	2-4 pd 4	2-4 pd 4

Swell	SE 2-4 pd 7	SE 1-3 pd 7	SE 1-3 pd 7	SE 1-3 pd 7

Combined

Waves	4-6 ocnl 8	4-6 ocnl 8	3-5 ocnl 6	3-5 ocnl 6



Valid: Tuesday, 30 December to Wednesday, 31 December

Weather Partly to mostly cloudy.

Time 1200 CST 1800 CST 0000 CST 0600 CST

Wind	SE 5-10	SSE 5-10	SW 5-10	NNW 8-13

Sea	1-3 pd 3	1-3 pd 3	0-2 pd 3	0-2 pd 3

Swell	SE 0-2 pd 6	SE 0-2 pd 7	SE 0-2 pd 7	SE 0-2 pd 7

Combined

Waves	1-3	1-3	1-3	1-3



Valid: Wednesday, 31 December to Thursday, 01 January

Weather Mostly cloudy with a few showers.

Time 1200 CST 1800 CST 0000 CST 0600 CST

Wind	NNE 17-22 G27	NE 18-23 G28	ENE 20-25 G35	E 18-23 G28

Sea	4-6 pd 5	6-8 pd 6	7-9 pd 6	6-8 pd 6

Swell	SE 0-2 pd 6	NE 1-3 pd 7	NE 1-3 pd 7	NE 1-3 pd 7

Combined

Waves	4-6 ocnl 8	6-8 ocnl 11	7-9 ocnl 12	7-9 ocnl 12



Extended Outlook (Valid: Thursday through Sunday):

Thursday: Wind ENE-ESE 13-18 G23 kts. Combined waves 4-6 ocnl 8 ft.

Friday: Wind NE-E 13-18 G23 kts. Combined waves 3-5 ocnl 6 ft.

Saturday: Wind NNE-NE 18-23 G28 kts veer ESE-SE 12-17 G22 kts late. Combined waves 3-5 ocnl 6 ft.

Sunday: Wind SE-SSE 12-17 G22 kts. Combined waves 3-5 ocnl 6 ft.



Meteorologist: K. Olson



For a description of any definitions or abbreviations used in the forecast above, please see our Marine Forecast Definitions.



© 2008 ImpactWeather Inc. / All rights reserved


----------

